# Trip to Regina



## glitter (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello guys! I'm an English lady living in Norway. I have a friend in Regina who is encouraging me to relocate there. I am interested. Oddly enough, I keep experiencing odd coincidences which remind me daily about Canada - I found a Canadian national geographic magazine on a plane recently, I see Canadian references whereever I look. I'm starting to believe I should be in Canada. A visit would be a start. So....can anyone recommend the cheapest way to fly to Canada from Norway or at least from the UK? Any tips or advice regarding Canadian life for an ex-pat greatly appreciated. Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

My first thought was to warn you of how cold it gets in Regina (Saskatchewan) but then I saw you are in Norway, so you are used to the cold! However, they do get a lot of seriously dangerous thunderstorms in SK in the summer, so if you are thunder-phobic, take care! Also lots of mosquitos. But the countryside is not as flat as people think. I rather liked Regina when I visited there for a dogshow I was competing in. But it is - or was - a small town.

About flights, you might find it of use to know about (if you don't already) the Canadian airline Westjet, who will fly you from Toronto to Regina for about $200. See their site at:

WestJet - Low fares to over 45 destinations across North America and to the Caribbean.

You are more likely to find a bargain fare from London to Toronto than to Regina but of course this would mean you'd have to get to London.


----------



## glitter (Aug 22, 2008)

Deeana, thank you so much for your reply! I feel I know lots more about Regina already. And the flight information is priceless. I'm just back from the night shift so as soon as I get up this afternoon, I'll start checking out those fares. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

Heya, Zoom is pretty good for flights to canada from the Uk, there is Fly Globespan as well but i am not sure how good they are to be honest.


----------



## glitter (Aug 22, 2008)

Many thanks for the information! I shall continue with my research and see what I come up with. Regina, here I come! I'll let you know how I get on.


----------

